# County Fair Pony Show!



## HannahJo (Jul 24, 2010)

So today me and my boss (riding instructor) went to the county fair pony show. We took up one pony, Starbux, and met her sister who was already there.--Her sister had four ponies there. The kids showed the ponies in several different classes and did great. (all the ponies we had were POAs)
Polly and Hawk both received blue ribbons for the trail class as well as the walk trot class. Polly also got a blue ribbon in the showmanship class. Striker won a blue ribbon in the senior halter class. Starbux won first in his halter class, and Polly ended up winning grand champion in halter!
It was tons of fun and I can't wait to go to more horse/pony shows!! The boss wants me to show Starbux once we get him broke, I can't wait!

Here are a few newish pictures of Starbux, he is getting more handsome everyday! Don't have show pictures yet but will post them once they are uploaded...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's cute. Excited to see show pictures, congrats!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great time, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## HannahJo (Jul 24, 2010)

Here are some random pictures (a few from the horse show as well)...More to come!


----------

